# Connecting 625/522...In House Wiring?



## msa6 (Dec 22, 2005)

Looking at moving to this receiver, but I'm not familiar with how you connect a receiver in one room to TV in a second room unless you have a coax run between the two rooms. I'm about to move into my new house, and we have runs to every room where a TV is a possibility, but we don't have runs between any rooms (and, in particuar, the rooms where we might serve two TVs off a 625/522).

Do we "join" the rooms in the basement all the room runs come together? Or will we need to try to snake more coax in the walls (something that will prove to be quite difficult and troublesome, I'm afraid)?

Thanks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The "easy" way would be to run a 2nd coax from your dual tuner receiver, to the common location where all the other rooms come to. From here, you can amplify and split to your heart's desire.

So, you will need 2 coax runs from the dish to your dual tuner DBS box, maybe one for OTA, and then one output for "other rooms".


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

By using diplexers and a DPP Twin LNB or a DPP 44 Switch, your current wiring should suffice for a dual tuner install. The DPP technology allows one cable to feed both tuners, and the output to TV2 (as well as an OTA antenna, but that gets complicated:lol: ) can be diplexed onto the same cable. This would be the way I would do it if I were doing the install. Are you putting it in yourself or having it installed? Any installer with rudimentary training would be able to use one cable for everything.


----------



## ShoalsRebel (Jan 3, 2006)

My house was wired with coax and the tech used diplexers. My reception on tv2 which is in the main viewing room is inferior at times to the room with the tuner. We had to install this way 'cause of the phone jack. I've had dish back out here and they changed the modulation channels and it helped temporarily it seemed. Really, I think my local channels are the ones that are the worst and have the interference images the most. Could the diplexers be the cause? The tech said they were not part of the install Dish would do and I paid him directly extra for them. What should I do?


----------



## kpmagoo (Jan 22, 2006)

You could house your receiver in the basement where all the rooms cable runs terminate. Send rf output one to one room and rf output two to the second room. One of your remotes will be rf the other IR. you will need an IR repeater to control the A tuner. The B tuner should be rf. Split the outputs if you have more tvs.



msa6 said:


> Looking at moving to this receiver, but I'm not familiar with how you connect a receiver in one room to TV in a second room unless you have a coax run between the two rooms. I'm about to move into my new house, and we have runs to every room where a TV is a possibility, but we don't have runs between any rooms (and, in particuar, the rooms where we might serve two TVs off a 625/522).
> 
> Do we "join" the rooms in the basement all the room runs come together? Or will we need to try to snake more coax in the walls (something that will prove to be quite difficult and troublesome, I'm afraid)?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## kpmagoo (Jan 22, 2006)

Also you could keep the receiver in one room, connect locally to one tv and rf out of tv 2 to your in house wiring at the nearest wall to your receiver. Go in the basement and bridge the coax to the room you want to see the output of tv2. go to that room and hook up your tv via coax. You can use the rf remote in that room and the IR in the main room where the receiver is..


----------



## VelocitySatellite (Dec 19, 2005)

ShoalsRebel said:


> My house was wired with coax and the tech used diplexers. My reception on tv2 which is in the main viewing room is inferior at times to the room with the tuner. We had to install this way 'cause of the phone jack. I've had dish back out here and they changed the modulation channels and it helped temporarily it seemed. Really, I think my local channels are the ones that are the worst and have the interference images the most. Could the diplexers be the cause? The tech said they were not part of the install Dish would do and I paid him directly extra for them. What should I do?


Your tech lied to you. Diplexors should be included with the install. Dish doesn't reimburse the retailer for them, and the installer must buy them for use, but that's no different than installer supplied cable, connectors, etc.

Diplexors only cost a dollar a piece for installers, I hope he didn't rip you off too badly.

Most of the time, a fuzzy tv2 picture can be fixed with a different modulation channel (the higher cable channels are the best). If the picture is still fuzzy, check the coax connectors to see if there is a bad one. Remember to check the connectors behind the wall plates, they seem to fail the most often.

And, yes, bad diplexors are sometimes the problem, but that is a rarity.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

VelocitySatellite said:


> Most of the time, a fuzzy tv2 picture can be fixed with a different modulation channel (the higher cable channels are the best).


Actually, my experience is exactly the opposite. My tuner was set to feed TV2 on channel 60. In one room with below spec (non RG6) cable, the fuzzy picture was cured by _lowering_ the output channel to 21.


----------



## VelocitySatellite (Dec 19, 2005)

BillRadio said:


> Actually, my experience is exactly the opposite. My tuner was set to feed TV2 on channel 60. In one room with below spec (non RG6) cable, the fuzzy picture was cured by _lowering_ the output channel to 21.


I've had that same situation too. Sometimes certain tv's get a better picture with the lower air channels, but most of them do better with the higher cable channels. It's strange, i know, there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it.


----------

